# Need CMOS\BIOS password for IBM Transnote Thinkpad



## PanamaKevin (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an older pc that belongs to my dad, i had stuck a password on it way back when i was just playing with it, and now i found it again and want to get it back up and operational... my pops doesn't think it can be done but i am sure that there is someway around this... if anyone has any help or needs any additional information let me know!!!

Its an IBM Transnote Thinkpad 
windows 98
Intel Pentium 3

the screen that comes up simply shows a Locked lock with a cursor waiting for a maxium of 7 characters.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

"i had stuck a password on it way back when i was just playing with it"
I never set a BIOS password on anything I don't KNOW I can clear.

Either try typing many passwords or ask at
http://forum.thinkpads.com/
about clearing the CMOS. If that is too expensive someone may buy it for parts.


----------



## SudoBash (Feb 5, 2008)

<Advice removed>


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry. We have rules against password help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

SudoBash said:


> <Advice removed>


And since this is your first post, taking into consideration the experience level you have chosen for yourself, your account here is disabled.


----------

